# Patchouli dark vs. light



## FOhoarder (Dec 6, 2012)

I need to order more patchouli but the price is very high. I was on SMR and he has a light and dark version with the lighter one almost half the price. I'm wondering if anyone uses this on a regular basis and if there's a huge difference when it comes to scent in soap.  Thanks!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

I use Patchouli light - less complex and smoky but still a lovely scent.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 14, 2012)

The light is from distilling it in Stainless Steal and is Iron free it has a lighter sweeter scent 
The dark is from distilling it in cast iron it is heavier more earthy scent 
both are pleasing scents


----------

